# Bullet ants vs Japanese hornets



## Permabanned (Feb 27, 2012)

Who could kill a human faster?

Whos sting hurts more?

Who would win a war?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 27, 2012)

1) Probably hornets, Bullet ants don't group together from what I remember

2) Bullet ant, the sting is legendary, 24 hours of non stop pain and swelling

3) Dunno, Hornets should win due to numbers advantage and flight.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 27, 2012)

if you add jack jumper ants just one can kill a human


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

In a war ants would probably will more than likely


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> 3) Dunno, Hornets should win due to numbers advantage and flight.



Pretty sure the numbers would be equal and if not the ants would definitely have far larger numbers.
Certain ants can fly as well, and since neither has a ranged attack being able to fly is a useless "advantage".
The only advantage the hornets have is that they are much larger and could likely take out several ants before dying.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

I say the only advantage is that they can fly and get away .. seriously an army of ants will always > an army of hornets... You have elephants running from armies of ants I think...

also some ants.. especially ones in Australia hunt hornets


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 27, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I say the only advantage is that they can fly and get away .. seriously an army of ants will always > an army of hornets... You have elephants running from armies of ants I think...
> 
> also some ants.. especially ones in Australia hunt hornets



jack jumper


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

Yep.. and I remember looking at this documentary that a certain species of ant in Africa that was moving their nest.. everything within like 20 meters ran off because it was said that whatever was in their path ranging from insects to things as big as elephants would get devoured


----------



## mcdave (Feb 27, 2012)

1)Lol they fail both horrible
2)Bullet ants
3) Equal Numbers
[YOUTUBE]MjUIumpaMGo[/YOUTUBE]
*Its a MASSACRE*

The soundeffects are hilarious.


----------



## I3igAl (Feb 28, 2012)

Heavenly King said:


> if you add jack jumper ants just one can kill a human



Well 3% isn't that much. The Giant hornet sometimes even kills people, who aren't allergic and there are also people dying to ordinary Wasp stings.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 28, 2012)

Army ants solo both of them.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 28, 2012)

Why do people insist on living in the same places as these abominations?


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 28, 2012)

You should make a match with ba and jh teamed up against Army ants. These ants are crazy, they are 100% bloodlusted ALWAYS, they are totally blind and supposedly have eaten horses. Their instinct is "if it moves, kill it"


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 28, 2012)

I3igAl said:


> Well 3% isn't that much. The Giant hornet sometimes even kills people, who aren't allergic and there are also people dying to ordinary Wasp stings.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2012)

Colonel Awesome said:


> Why do people insist on living in the same places as these abominations?


Most animals if you don't bother them they won't bother you.


----------

